# Hack Shack Kustoms



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

What entails within my garage is some wild and highly modded pieces, some are one off, others shaved to death and a few unfinished. Take a peek, enjoy your look.. when ya done hit me up and let me know what ya think.

Ill start off with one that i dont have at all anymore, it got warped after opening the doors, it will be built again. Heres what was done to it: ext cab cut to a standard cab, doors cut open and hinged, hood hinged, gas door hinged and plumbed, grille area opened as well as lower valence, molded in tailgate with Chevrolet popping thru the gate from a 65 chevy stepside, fully scratch built frame, cambered on a 4 corners with a rx7 rearend. Dubcity ford gt rims, added styrene in the bed and put in a hinged tonneau cover lower in the bed, sliding rear window, engine runs off a battery for a watch, right hand drive interior from escalade dash parts... a real showstopper that never saw the likes of paint.










































Was gonna go with a hydraulic setup for the movement to get it off the ground to make it stand out from the run of the mill airbagged truck builds.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

I see you have a gas door that opens, if
I poor gas in there can I drive it.
Thanks


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Welcome to hobbytalk Slammd. Post up Transformer, i know people over here would love to see that custom THING. lol*


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the one they call transformer. All suspension moves, steering steers, 16- hinges let it all move freely.. yet to be finished.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

You do seriously nice work!


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it a good guy or bad guy transforumer.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

This one is good, tho i have ideas for another one...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Hell yeah, i can't wait to see transformer finished. looks good man, if anything that's my fave. wish it was a chevy, but everyone can't be perfect like me. lol_


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> _Hell yeah, i can't wait to see transformer finished. looks good man, if anything that's my fave. wish it was a chevy, but everyone can't be perfect like me. lol_


Perfect guys never wear bowties.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Real men wear bowties. lol_


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Bowtie or notie.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Go back to history...if not for good ole Henry Ford to give poor ole mr. Chevrolet and the dodge brothers jobs....they wouldnt have a foot to stand on in the first place. Amazing how they went from nobodys to somebody's from just one job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Mr. ford may have showed them how to build a car, but chevrolet took it to a whole nother level. lol_


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

And that's why the most wanted LR is a Chevy. Not not just any Chevy but the 64.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Blah blah blah.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

H.A.K said:


> And that's why the most wanted LR is a Chevy. Not not just any Chevy but the 64.


Hell yeah the 64 CHEVY Impala.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

How bout less talk, more pics... like this....





































The crewzer.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Hell yeah that was one bad ass build, frame looks good homie. nice detail._


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Somebody at the time, think it was scale auto's site, and someone said ya cant lay out on semi rims under a stock dually bed...that kicked part of a build. The other is that the idea of the truck, was a round piece of sheet styrene. The very first piece of this truck was the inside of the jacuzzi walls. From there it just went on and on... it has one snaptite/promo ext cab dually...a standard cab long bed promo.... and a 454SS that had a previous life.

After getting all of the Jacuzzi and seating taken care of, i added a sliding tv that did come out of the body behind the jacuzzi, as well as a license plate and antenna...only thing remaining from all three is the frenched and adjustable antenna. Just a lil history on it.

And yanno, its still a w.i.p. and always will be. Once i get where i want with airbrushing..its getting updated and painted up 90's minitruck type style. All jagged edges, checker flag, swiss, tribal and traditional flames..wharever works.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

The next one is my first for sure lowrider. Joint venture between friends. Hack Shack just had started in a small shop outside my moms place, kelvin a life long very good friend of mine went in half with me on the paint. This is his first airbrush paibt job keep in mind. He speayed the planet green base over the entire car, once it was cured i added my flair of the pattern job. 6 hours later i sprayed the patterns straight over the green with pearl white in several light coats to get the color on the car. Pulled tape cleared and this is:

Peppermint Kandy '67.

























































This car went to its first show, and made it into scale auto magazine.. now its on retiree row. Could not believe how shocked i was when this one made the book. Still amazed.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

That b'z a kool lookin 67 there guy.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of my last few pattern jobs. Top of the glasshouse has extensive tape patterns in under flakes a mile deep. Its something to challenge me.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

:thumbsup::wave::tongue::hat::dude:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Hay brian you can go into your profile and change the settings so that you last post will go at the bottem of the page, i change mine to that so it's like LiL, i just noticed you said somthing about it on LIL, i had to change mine caues there was no way i could get used to my last post being at the top of the page. _


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

No you cant.....Dont let this guy tell you waht to do. If you do that your computer will crash....I no cuz I read it in a mag that had alot of pics in it happing in it to it in there it of computers crashing into each other driving all drunk in it stuff like it that..:freak: 

If you have porb following what im saying its cuz Im talkin in code.

The code it RE-TAR-DID. Type that in to the search tab at the top and it will decode it for you and put a pics of you face in the decode.:tongue:


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Let me really show off now. Lol.

1964 mustang done up in the second version in the box, painted a flip flop paint that changes colors. 1/16 scale btw. Made it into scale auto from Atlanta NNL.










Next is the one i call suprified. Toyota hilux kit ( white truck on box), opened the hood, cut opening out with dremel to fit around engine from fast & furious supra. Nos tanks, seats also from f& f kit. Basically box stock except the engine. Cut the engine in half on the lower part..fits up perfectly to whats on the chassis. Bed tilts..no movement in the frame tho.


































Paint is done in a 2004 electric Burgundy gmc color. This truck never got polished out btw.

This one was done wirh a mazda rx7 engine and wires.









This one is called sickness. Did up ole school flair.. convertible with top detached. Engine in this one is a 50 chevy inline 6. Also fits fine with whats on the frame


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry if this offends anyone but ask any of my club brothers.. if i do a sale in here i have to recieve money before i send anything out. Paypal preferred. I have NEVER not come thru on a deal but i have been burned both ways and i refuse to send before money meets my hand. Sorry again if this offends anyone but thats how i do my sales. Always have, always will. End rant.


----------



## AcesNEights (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats the way all deals should be done.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

How could you!!!! Showing off like that. Who you think you are. W/E.

DUDE 2 cars in the mag. GREAT WORK. That mini truck is [email protected]$$ Im lovin that lil truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Look'n good up in here. _


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

H.A.K said:


> How could you!!!! Showing off like that. Who you think you are. W/E.
> 
> DUDE 2 cars in the mag. GREAT WORK. That mini truck is [email protected]$$ Im lovin that lil truck.:thumbsup:


Bro, thars just two.. also had a yamaha race bike that had two different flip flop colors on it as a two tone get in the book and another one i dont have anymore.. makes 4 total.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

slammdsonoma said:


> Bro, thars just two.. also had a yamaha race bike that had two different flip flop colors on it as a two tone get in the book and another one i dont have anymore.. makes 4 total.


Wow that's great man 4. I've had 3 but only saw 2 of them.


----------



## dragginrocker (Sep 20, 2012)

when did you get paint down on the ranger?! i've only seen the primer pics!


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty recent.. maybe 3 months or so ago. Its AMC big bad blue. Just wanted it painted something..as like a primer coat to see where my bad spots are at.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice craftsmanship guys!


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what caught my eye when i was about to paint it..in a minitruckin mag.


----------

